# lancasterbrook speciality doris 1 mairi everard



## michael williams (Dec 30, 2007)

i sailed on these fine ships[=P] in the late 80's dose any one out there remember me (mick williams) or any of the other great crew ?(Smoke)


----------



## AABrown (May 20, 2008)

I sailed on Lancasterbrook, Speciality a few times and bunked up on the Mairi Everard on the bouys at Greenhithe, dont remember your name though, I was Engineer Cadet Alan Brown


----------



## Dozy (Mar 31, 2008)

michael williams said:


> i sailed on these fine ships[=P] in the late 80's dose any one out there remember me (mick williams) or any of the other great crew ?(Smoke)


Hi Michael, were you aboard the Mairi Everard when she lost some of her port bulwark off Flamborough one night in a bit of a blow? (The Humber lifeboat stood by till daylight, then escorted her to the Humber.)


----------



## James Evans (Oct 27, 2009)

*Lancasterbrook etc.*

I sailed as a trainee on the Speciality in 1987 and 1989 with a short stint on the Mairi Everard in 1988. At that time the Mairi wasn't in the best nick unfortunately.

James


----------

